# CVS anlegen



## manuche (18. Jan 2008)

Hallo!
Da ich immer unterwegs bin und auch mal da programmieren möchte wo ich grade Zeit und Inet habe spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, mir CVS einzurichten...
Ok ich gebe zu, nen USB-Stick wo man den aktuellen Stand vom Projekt drauf hat ist auch praktisch aber wozu gibts das Internet?
Mein Problem ist allerdings, dass ich nich wirklich weiss wo ich da anfangen soll! Ich hab das ganze so verstanden, das man ein Projekt auf einem Server ablegt und so von überall mit den Zugangsdaten und ner Internetanbindung daran arbeiten kann...
Da stellt sich mir doch glatt mal die Frage, was der Server für Vorraussetzung erfüllen muss usw... Vor allen Dingen ist es überhaupt empfehlenswert, oder ist der USB-Stick die bessere alternative?
Danke schonmal für Antworten!!!
greetz


----------



## maki (18. Jan 2008)

CVS braucht nicht viel.

Für Windows gibt's CVSNT, würde dir aber empfehlen, eine echte CVS Version unter Linux laufen zu lassen.

Dokus gibt es Tonnenweise im Inet, das Ding ist ja auch schon steinalt.

Glaube das es irgendwo im Inet auch freie CVS Server gibt, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## manuche (18. Jan 2008)

Also mit nem einfachen Server ist es nich getan... Und wozu brauch ich CVSNT unter Windows? 
Ich arbeite mit eclipse und das stellt doch schon sowas zur Verfügung oder etwa nicht?


----------



## maki (18. Jan 2008)

Der Client ist in Eclipse integriert, aber natürlich keine Server... solltest dich unbedingt reinlesen, zB  http://cvsbook.red-bean.com/


----------



## DP (18. Jan 2008)

http://cvsbook.red-bean.com/translations/german/


----------



## manuche (18. Jan 2008)

Gut schonmal danke dafür!
Kennt jemand Seiten wo es gratis repository gibt? 
Hab schon nen bisschen gesucht und keine gefunden aber vllt kennt ja von euch einer ne seite...?
mfg


----------



## kama (18. Jan 2008)

Hallo,



			
				manuche hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, mir CVS einzurichten...


Schon mal eine Gute Einstellung....Aber wenn schon dann doch direkt Subversion....

Geht auch auf dem USB Stick.

Wenn Du schon mit Eclipse Arbeitest, dann ist Subclipse / Subversive zu Empfehlen als PlugIn für Eclipse.

Weiterhin kann ich im Zusammenhang mit Subversion und dem leidigen Thema ständig auf Achse nur SVK empfehlen.....

Subversion:
http://www.svnbook.org

Foren zu Subversion: (deutsch)
http://forum.subversionbuch.de

http://www.svnforum.org (engl.)

SVK:
http://svk.bestpractical.com

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## manuche (18. Jan 2008)

Wo genau besteht jetzt der Unterschied?
Also mir ist im Prinzip egal ob jetzt nen Repository auf irgendeinem Server ahb oder nicht... Mich stört halt nur dass ich die Projekte mmer neu importieren muss wenn ich sie wo anders weiter bearbeiten will!
bzw dann muss man erst wieder die ganzen sourcen snchronisieren...


----------

